# What happened to my surge?



## TresTrinity (Apr 13, 2018)

I have been driving for UberEats for a couple of months now. When I first signed up I received a few great promotions (in my opinion)..."complete 7 trips and get an extra $50." Well, that stopped after week one. I was okay because surge times were still available to me. Well, that didn't last long either....this past Monday there was no surge available for me. I thought it was a glitch so I waited until Tuesday, the same thing. On Wednesday, I ordered food through UberEats and asked the driver if they had surge on their app. She said yes there is a surge right now. This was so frustrating....so I called to UBER to find out if it was a glitch. They told me different promotions are available for different people. Is this normal? I feel like driving with no surge is horrible.


----------



## Shaggeboxer (Jan 11, 2018)

TresTrinity said:


> I have been driving for UberEats for a couple of months now. When I first signed up I received a few great promotions (in my opinion)..."complete 7 trips and get an extra $50." Well, that stopped after week one. I was okay because surge times were still available to me. Well, that didn't last long either....this past Monday there was no surge available for me. I thought it was a glitch so I waited until Tuesday, the same thing. On Wednesday, I ordered food through UberEats and asked the driver if they had surge on their app. She said yes there is a surge right now. This was so frustrating....so I called to UBER to find out if it was a glitch. They told me different promotions are available for different people. Is this normal? I feel like driving with no surge is horrible.


Are you talking about surge (the orange and red overlay that comes and goes) or boost (red border drawn around certain areas with a guaranteed multiplier)?


----------



## BuddhaBrian (Apr 16, 2018)

I hope I can tag on to this thread. 

I'm a new driver for Uber eats. A friend of mine has been doing it for a while and convinced me. He get's boost and surge pricing, but I only get surge pricing (heat map). I drove for the first time yesterday doing 13 trips. He had a boost of $50 for 11 trips, but I did not get that option (completed 13). However, upon further inspection between us, we noticed that I was being paid more for pick-up/drop off and distance fees. I also have the new app on Android (v3.168.10005) and he is on Apple. 

Also, if anyone can point out any threads that I should read, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Shaggeboxer (Jan 11, 2018)

It sounds like you are referring to quest, not boost. Quest is not typically offered to new riders (if at all; Uber does not offer quest in my city). Quest involves receiving a bonus for completing a certain number of trips within a defined period of time. It may take 100 rides or more for you to be offered a quest. Boost is a guaranteed multiplier or surge on all rides within a certain area (it will appear as a red outline around high demand areas). Most would argue that it is an Uber tactic to concentrate drivers in areas that would normally see surge, thus suppressing that surge. As far as what you're being paid, that can vary depending on when you signed up. You are getting paid a base rate, a per mile rate, and a per minute rate. My per mile rate is seven cents less than some that drive in my area simply because Uber had adjusted the rates before I signed up.

EDIT: My mistake. You're referring to Uber eats, in which case you're getting paid a pick up fee, per mile rate, and a delivery fee. However, most of the rest of what I've said still applies.


----------



## BuddhaBrian (Apr 16, 2018)

Thanks, My friend does Uber eats and gets the quest bonus. It's very possible that he doesn't remember not starting with the quest bonuses.

I only have 13 trips so far, so I'll see what happens. I might do regular Uber in the future since I have a CX-5.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

*What happened to my surge?*

After the man finishes, the surge goes away. Then he rolls over and goes to sleep.


----------

